

Bitcoin hits all time high at $844 USD - geniuscap
http://bitcoinsalot.com/bitcoin-hits-all-time-high-usd-844-00/

======
phaed
Funny I thought I saw it hit $900 the other day.

~~~
sidko
That was on MtGox and BTC China, this is on Bitstamp. The price differences
between exchanges can be huge and sometimes confusing white quoting highs.

------
LoneDev
Where would this madness end?

